# Custom music made for me...



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love that in. every. way! Beautiful, eerie and sends dark intense chills down your spine. I hope she pursues this! 

Hope it's okay to ask... would she mind if I made a copy for my Halloween MP3 playlist?


----------



## MacabreRob (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think she'd mind at all.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is quite lovely and haunting. She should be very proud of herself - that sounds like a professional caliber composition and she plays beautifully.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

MacabreRob said:


> I don't think she'd mind at all.


Thanks so much


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Disturbingly wonderful!

I wish I could play that well.


----------



## MacabreRob (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is a link to the MP3 file. Copyright 2011, all rights reserverd, yada yada yada...

Nightwood Chest MP3


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Love it. Puts me in the mood for Halloween


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Very well done, 2 Bucky thumbs up !!  Yes very professionally composed & played. Love it's haunting melody. 
Hope she continues, she has the ivory key talent !


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Well done!


----------

